# In The House With Pickle Fork



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here ya go.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I think you got that disease, it is spreading from dGui









Capt. why don't you try some of these


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome! And I stand corrected, you CAN wingshoot indoors! Gotta try this...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't, e-shot, busted up sugary sweets attract a mean dose of "you don't want none" fire ants. They'll eat you alive.

I'll shoot with anything that won't put a hole in glass. I like moist cotton balls, pinched into a ball shape too. Marshmallows are way too much fun 'cause you can eat and shoot at the same time. But alas, they also attract the dreaded fire ant. I wonder what else is out there in the world of "I have been drinkingdom?"


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

haha, very cool! inventive ammos for sure and good shooting too


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Not bad CapnJoe


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Super, I love it.*

*Well there you go!*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ha ha! i wish i would have thought of that!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I found an ear plug when I was moving house last week. I promptly took out my hrawkeye and shot it at my mate's ass. By the way he yelped and complained, they're quite effective.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's what I popped my thumb with yesterday. Like I said, I was nigh on to tears. Safe ammo is only safe if it don't hit ya.

"Kid, the next time I say, "Let's go someplace like Bolivia," "Let's go someplace like Bolivia!"


----------

